# Ruger Pistol Recall



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sturm, Ruger & Company, Inc. (NYSE: RGR) has issued a product Safety Bulletin for certain Ruger American® Pistols chambered in 9mm.

Details here: http://thinkingafield.org/2018/10/product-safety-bulletin-for-ruger-american-pistols.html


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

mine weren't one of em but good to know.


----------

